# help getting started



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

just need some help getting my home theatre going, iv'e been reading for days and still dont get the sound i want, here is what im using LG 47 inch lcd, Yamaha HTR 5840 amp, 5.1 surround sound pioneer speakers and of course PS3 satellite STB and upconverting dvd player. I cannot get the sound right it stays on analog I have purchased the optical cable for audio and hooked up to digital out of tv to amp no sound at all...only thing I can get to work is rca audio to amp which is not the true surround i want. if someone could advise me I would really appreciate it. thanks in advance.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

epstein1 said:


> just need some help getting my home theatre going, iv'e been reading for days and still dont get the sound i want, here is what im using LG 47 inch lcd, Yamaha HTR 5840 amp, 5.1 surround sound pioneer speakers and of course PS3 satellite STB and upconverting dvd player. I cannot get the sound right it stays on analog I have purchased the optical cable for audio and hooked up to digital out of tv to amp no sound at all...only thing I can get to work is rca audio to amp which is not the true surround i want. if someone could advise me I would really appreciate it. thanks in advance.


Sounds like your TV isn't set to output the audio in digital format. FYI it needs to be on a dolby program to get dolby sound. Old stuff is stereo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont connect the TV audio out to the receiver you will only get Dolby digital 2.1 at best as that is a copyright limitation for all displays. You will need to go from the STB to the receiver and make sure that the STB is set to output Dolby digital (bitstream) it could also be called surround.
Connect the PS3 and DVD player directly to the receiver and make sure it is also bitstreaming the audio.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

By looking at the back of the AVR it looks like you have an digital in and an digital out. So, you should be able to run a digital cable from the output of your DVD player or STB to the digital input of the AVR. That should get you going.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

k so dont pllug digital optical to back of the display? plug directly from device to amp...the back of the amp has 2 digital inputs which isnt much...so i can hook up from ps3 optical to back of receiver and hdmi to tv as receiver has no hdmi inputs? thanks for the help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your receiver has 3 digital inputs. There is no difference between optical and coaxial, There are two optical inputs and one coaxial. And yes you can run HDMI directly to the display if you wish.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Your receiver has 3 digital inputs. There is no difference between optical and coaxial, There are two optical inputs and one coaxial. And yes you can run HDMI directly to the display if you wish.


kk well my best option would be to run hdmi to tv as amp has no hdmi input, as for coaxial input this is basically an rca connector correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

epstein1 said:


> as for coaxial input this is basically an rca connector correct?


Yes that is correct however the signal is sent digital. 
Does your TV have component inputs? (red, green, Blue) That would be the next best choice.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes that is correct however the signal is sent digital.
> Does your TV have component inputs? (red, green, Blue) That would be the next best choice.


Yes it does, isn't hdmi a better choice for quality?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI will allow 1080p but component will only allow 1080i however there will be no noticeable difference given your display dose not have 1080p capabilities.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> HDMI will allow 1080p but component will only allow 1080i however there will be no noticeable difference given your display dose not have 1080p capabilities.



My LCD does support 1080p, the amp reciever I have doesn't have hdmi inputs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok Just go with HDMI directly from the DVD player to the display dont worry about going through the receiver.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for the help! do you know why avi/divx will not work with surround sound only works with l/r???:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may be because your dvd player does not recognize the proper audio because the conversion may not have been done properly. You should be able to at least get Dolby pro logic.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> It may be because your dvd player does not recognize the proper audio because the conversion may not have been done properly. You should be able to at least get Dolby pro logic.


im actually playing them through my ps3 how do i find out if they were converted properly?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not too sure what you would look for. You may want to start a new thread about this issue so other may be able to chime in.


----------



## epstein1 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Not too sure what you would look for. You may want to start a new thread about this issue so other may be able to chime in.


thanks for all your help!:sn:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem at all, Thats what we are here for.


----------

